# Smooth-upload - The smoothy thing



## Chumper (26. April 2009)

Guten Abend,

ich habe lange gehadert ob ich diesen Thread erstellen sollte, da ich mir nicht sicher war, ob es jetzt schon was bringt, aber letztendlich habe ich mich dafür entschieden.

"Smooth-upload" ist ein kleiner aber feiner, sowie unfertiger Bilderhoster.
Das Konzept hatten sicherlich viele und auch ich war mir nicht sicher was ich mit meinem ganzen Webspace anfangen sollte, also probierte ich ein wenig rum.

Ich möchte hier eigentlich nicht mein Konzept des Bilder hosten vorstellen, sondern die Art wie ich es mache.

Durch einige kleine aber schöne Sachen habe ich vorgestern angefangen einen smoothy Imagehoster zu bauen.
Mir war es wichtig, dass die Seite "fließt", natürlich soll sie einen gewissen Zweck erfüllen, aber in erster Linie ansehlich und danach nützlich sein.

Deswegen würde ich gerne wissen was ihr im Moment davon haltet.
Würdet ihr das später benutzen, bzw. wie gefällt euch das "fließen"?
Ihr dürft gerne alles destruktiv, als auch konstruktiv bewerten, jedoch bitte ich mir nachzusehen, dass ich im Moment kein Impressum oder AGBs oder sont etwas in dieser Richtung habe, deswegen zähle ich kurz auf, was ich alles benutzt habe.

- Fancyupload
- Remooz
- Mootools
- PHP Thumbnailer Class v2.0
- Axialis Colored Buttons in Grün

Weiterhin habe ich vor, dass man die Möglichkeit hat Galerien zu erstellen, als auch Bilder mit Passwörtern zu versehen. Ich hatte auch den Gedanken, das später mal auf kleine Files (5 MB) zu erweitern.

Was fehlt euch?
Was findet ihr gut?
Was würdet ihr anders machen?
Was würdet ihr lassen? (Das Projekt?  )
Smoothy?

Link dazu: HIER!

Achtung: Flash 10 und Javascript sind für die Funktionstüchtigkeit dieser Seite dringende Voraussetzung.

Achja, der Text neben und unter dem Thumb ist im Moment noch Techniker-Design 

Gruß Nils


----------

